# Does this text sound natural?



## FieryDamsel

Is this text grammatically correct and natural-sounding? Would be most grateful if you slightly edited it!

No cóż, dzień dobry. I tak, mój poprzedni kanał YouTube został usunięty. Nie mój najlepszy dzień, ale przynajmniej jeszcze nie zdarzyło im mnie usunąć. Co będę dalej robić? Nie jestem pewna, czy będę w stanie wrócić wszystkie moje wideo — i czy w ogóle chcę. Nawet nie jestem pewna, czy nie będą i ten kanał usuwać. Ale jeśli pomyślisz, ta możliwość jest smaczna, i to dawno potrzebowało trochę świeżej farby. Możliwość zaproponowania znacznie więcej! Więc na razie kanał jest w budowie, i jeśli coś tu bedzię się dziać, poinformuję was na bieżąco.


----------



## karaluszek

Dzień dobry. Niestety mój poprzedni kanał YouTube został usunięty. Nie jestem zachwycona, ale przynajmniej nie usunęli mojego konta. Co dalej? Nie jestem pewna, czy będę w stanie przywrócić wszystkie moje filmy — i czy w ogóle chcę to robić. Być może usunę również ten kanał. [_Ale jeśli pomyślisz, ta możliwość jest smaczna, i to dawno potrzebowało trochę świeżej farby. Możliwość zaproponowania znacznie więcej!_ - I am not sure what you mean. Could you write it in English or Russian?]. Więc na razie kanał jest w budowie i jeśli coś się tu będzie dziać, poinformuję was o tym.


----------



## FieryDamsel

karaluszek said:


> Dzień dobry. Niestety mój poprzedni kanał YouTube został usunięty. Nie jestem zachwycona, ale przynajmniej nie usunęli mojego konta. Co dalej? Nie jestem pewna, czy będę w stanie przywrócić wszystkie moje filmy — i czy w ogóle chcę to robić. Być może usunę również ten kanał. [_Ale jeśli pomyślisz, ta możliwość jest smaczna, i to dawno potrzebowało trochę świeżej farby. Możliwość zaproponowania znacznie więcej!_ - I am not sure what you mean. Could you write it in English or Russian?]. Więc na razie kanał jest w budowie i jeśli coś się tu będzie dziać, poinformuję was o tym.


Thank you greatly for your efforts! The original sentence was: Think of being able to offer much more.


----------



## karaluszek

Think of being able to offer much more. - Potrafię stworzyć coś znacznie lepszego.

Write this in English, please:_ Ale jeśli pomyślisz, ta możliwość jest smaczna, i to dawno potrzebowało trochę świeżej farby._


----------



## FieryDamsel

karaluszek said:


> Think of being able to offer much more. - Potrafię stworzyć coś znacznie lepszego.
> 
> Write this in English, please:_ Ale jeśli pomyślisz, ta możliwość jest smaczna, i to dawno potrzebowało trochę świeżej farby._


It was “But to think the opportunity here is delicious, and it definitely needed a fresh splash”


----------



## karaluszek

OK, so:
Dzień dobry. Niestety mój poprzedni kanał YouTube został usunięty. Nie jestem zachwycona, ale przynajmniej nie usunęli mojego konta. Co dalej? Nie jestem pewna, czy będę w stanie przywrócić wszystkie moje filmy — i czy w ogóle chcę to robić. Być może usunę również ten kanał. Ale to świetna okazja, by go odświeżyć_. _Potrafię stworzyć coś znacznie lepszego. Więc na razie kanał jest w budowie i jeśli coś się tu będzie dziać, poinformuję was o tym.


----------



## karaluszek

Advice for the future - if you ask a question like this, provide the source language version and your translation. Then it's easier to correct.


----------



## jasio

karaluszek said:


> Dzień dobry. Niestety, mój poprzedni kanał na YouTube został usunięty. Nie jestem zachwycona, ale przynajmniej nie usunęli mojego konta. Co dalej? Nie jestem pewna, czy będę w stanie przywrócić wszystkie moje filmy — i czy w ogóle chcę to zrobić. Być może usunę również ten kanał. Ale to świetna okazja, żeby go odświeżyć_. _Potrafię stworzyć coś znacznie lepszego. Na razie kanał jest w budowie i jeśli coś się tu będzie działo, poinformuję Was o tym.


I dared to add a few minor corrections.


karaluszek said:


> Advice for the future - if you ask a question like this, provide the source language version and your translation. Then it's easier to correct.


The translation was provided. :-D
The original could be helpful indeed.


----------



## jasio

FieryDamsel said:


> to dawno potrzebowało trochę *świeżej farby*


The text was entirely rewritten, including this phrase but, for the record, the phrase of the fresh paint is used only literally in Polish, ie. when you're considering re-painting something At least I've never heard it used figuratively.. 

We say about "świeża krew" ("fresh blood", which, as a fun fact, is called "farba" in the hunters' jargon), but it means something different: that you're appointing a new person to run the channel, either to support you or to run it on their own.


----------



## grassy

karaluszek said:


> Niestety mój poprzedni kanał YouTube został usunięty.





> Niestety, mój poprzedni kanał na YouTube został usunięty.


Myślę, że większość Polaków nie dałaby tu przecinka, panie Jasiu. Przecinek tutaj to taka trochę hiperpoprawność.


karaluszek said:


> Ale to świetna okazja, by go odświeżyć_._





> Ale to świetna okazja, żeby go odświeżyć_._


Tutaj nie ma różnicy, ale faktycznie "żeby" jest częściej używane.


karaluszek said:


> Więc na razie kanał jest w budowie i jeśli coś się tu będzie dziać, poinformuję was o tym.





> Na razie kanał jest w budowie i jeśli coś się tu będzie działo, poinformuję Was o tym.


"Więc" jest tutaj bardzo naturalne. Sygnalizuje podsumowanie i związek z tym, co do tej pory zostało powiedziane.


----------



## FieryDamsel

jasio said:


> the phrase of the fresh paint is used only literally in Polish, ie. when you're considering re-painting something At least I've never heard it used figuratively..


Well, I wasn’t even sure whether there’‎s such an expression in English or in my native language, but it sounded _interesting _and clear for me, so I thought I could add it as I imagined it in my head without any loss.
It’s always tricky with figures 



grassy said:


> Myślę, że większość Polaków nie dałaby tu przecinka, panie Jasiu. Przecinek tutaj to taka trochę hiperpoprawność.


I love being unnecessarily pedantic with my punctuation, so there is a question: 


jasio said:


> Na razie kanał jest w budowie i jeśli coś się tu będzie działo, poinformuję Was o tym.


Is there a comma needed before ‘i jeśli’? I think it works like that in most languages when it comes to several clauses, and besides, ‘jeśli’ is a сonditional сonjunction.

I have a few more questions about your adaptions that I would like to ask you later if you don’t mind. And thank you again!


----------



## karaluszek

FieryDamsel said:


> Is there a comma needed before ‘i jeśli’? I think it works like that in most languages when it comes to several clauses, and besides, ‘jeśli’ is a сonditional сonjunction.


You can't apply the punctuation rules of one language to another.

Simple examples:

Spanish: _Te digo que te quiero._ [no comma before "que"!]
Polish: _Mówię ci, że cię kocham._ [comma before "że" is mandatory (there are exceptions)]

American English: _I have three brothers: David, John, and Jacob._ [comma before "and"]
British English: _I have three brothers: David, John and Jacob._ [no comma before "and"]
Polish: _Mam trzech braci: Dawida, Jana i Jakuba._ [no comma before "i"]

As I wrote above, the comma before "że" is mandatory, but there are exceptions.
Example:
_Napisał o domu, firmie, samochodach i że jestem rozwiedziony._


As a rule, in Polish there is no comma before "i". There are of course exceptions to this, but not many (and some logic behind it).
If you change your sentence a little, you can write it differently, treating "jeśli coś się tu będzie działo" as an interjection, so that when you remove the interjection the sentence still makes sense:
_Na razie kanał jest w budowie i — jeśli coś się tu będzie działo — będę Was informować o zmianach._


----------



## karaluszek

„Niestety mój poprzedni kanał YouTube został usunięty” vs „Niestety, mój poprzedni kanał na YouTube został usunięty”


grassy said:


> Myślę, że większość Polaków nie dałaby tu przecinka, panie Jasiu. Przecinek tutaj to taka trochę hiperpoprawność.


Prof. Mirosław Bańsko tak to objaśnia na stronie poradni PWN: „ Słowo _niestety_ oddzielamy przecinkami od reszty zdania, jeśli chcemy, aby czytelnik się na nim zatrzymał, a więc zwrócił na nie uwagę. Słowem tym dajemy do zrozumienia, że oceniamy coś jako niekorzystne. Zatem obecność lub nieobecność przecinków wokół słowa _niestety_ może być miarą niezadowolenia piszącego z tego, o czym mowa”.

Ja nie postawiłem przecinka, bo uważam, że _niestety_ nie jest tu kluczowe, równie dobrze mogłoby go nie być.


----------



## FieryDamsel

And here are my questions:

You capitalise the word _‘was’._ Is this a somewhat polite form, like _‘Sie’_ in German, referring to both one person and people? Or it can only address to one person, like _‘Вас’_ in Russian, otherwise it’s in lower case?
I believe these are misreadings: By _‘jeszcze nie zdarzyło im mnie usunąć’_ I mean that they have yet to dispose of somebody, like a permanent prohibition on further activities. It doesn’t mean that the account is remaining. Likewise, in _‘czy nie będą i ten kanał usuwać’,_ it is not _this person _who deletes this channel, but somebody in charge of the service.
I find _‘co dalej?’_ too short. Can _‘co będę dalej robić?’_ be a proper thing?


----------



## karaluszek

FieryDamsel said:


> 1. You capitalise the word _‘was’._ Is this a somewhat polite form, like _‘Sie’_ in German, referring to both one person and people? Or it can only address to one person, like _‘Вас’_ in Russian, otherwise it’s in lower case?


Yes, it's polite form. If you are addressing a group of people – you don't know how many they are – you should write "Was" (it's plural).


FieryDamsel said:


> 2. I believe these are misreadings: By _‘jeszcze nie zdarzyło im mnie usunąć’_ I mean that they have yet to dispose of somebody, like a permanent prohibition on further activities. It doesn’t mean that the account is remaining. Likewise, in _‘czy nie będą i ten kanał usuwać’,_ it is not _this person _who deletes this channel, but somebody in charge of the service.


That's why I advised providing the entire text (context is everything) in the source language. Bad translation is sometimes completely incomprehensible.


FieryDamsel said:


> 3. I find _‘co dalej?’_ too short. Can _‘co będę dalej robić?’_ be a proper thing?


Yes, it's proper, and you are the author.
But – there's always a but  – message informing about something should be as concise as possible. On a daily basis, we omitting some words because it's natural.
For example, you won't say:
_Ja jestem głodny._
Native speaker will say:
_Jestem głodny._

IMHO_ Co dalej? _is enough and more natural in this context_._


----------

